# Eheim Tubing Chart



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

*2211*

Suction Side 12/16mm
Spray Bar Side 9/12mm

*2213, 2215, 2222, 2224*

Suction Side 12/16mm
Spray Bar Side 12/16mm

*2217, 2226, 2228*

Suction Side 16/22mm
Spray Bar Side 12/16mm

*2227, 2229, 2026, 2028*

Suction Side 16/22mm
Spray Bar Side 16/22mm

*2250*

Suction Side 25/34mm
Spray Bar Side 12/16mm

*2260*

Suction Side 25/34mm
Spray Bar Side 16/22mm


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

And my new favorite

*2080*
Inlet: 2 X 16/22
Outlet: 16/22

Isaac


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great idea! How about a conversion to standard as well?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

9mm-3/8"
12mm-1/2"
16mm-5/8"
25mm-1"
34mm-1 3/8"

You all just need to learn metric


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

dennis said:


> You all just need to learn metric


Agreed 

For more general info on metrics used in a lot of tank dimensions:

2.5cm ~ 1 inch
30cm ~ 1 foot
45cm ~ 18 inches


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Or get this great converter. Converts everything...

http://joshmadison.net/software/


----------



## zelmo (Oct 21, 2005)

Did you know that if you just type _16mm in inches_ in the google search field you get the conversion? This works for any conversion I have ever tried.


----------



## kilroy (Aug 6, 2004)

One of my favorite bookmarked pages to pull out for these sorts of things:

http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=59

They list all of the flow rates, wattages, and hose sizes for Fluvals, Filstars, and Eheims.


----------

